# Symbole werden falsch dargestellt



## The-God (1. März 2005)

Also bei mir werden neuerdings die Symbole von Wav Dateien völlig falsch dargestellt. Eigentlich habe ich Wav Dateien mit foobar verknüpft und wer foobar kennt weiß das jedes Dateiformat sein eigenes Symbol hat. Allerdings wird mir das Wav Symbol von Windows angezeigt obwohl ich foobar mit wav dateien verknüpft habe und diese auch beim Doppelklick mit foobar geöffnet werden. Tools wie Tuneup Utilities oder TweakUI die es erlauben die Icons zu reparieren beheben das Problem auch nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## styko (1. März 2005)

Werden die Dateien auch tatsächlich mit foobar geöffnet? Andere Player klauen sich immer mal wieder gerne die Dateitypen und wollen sie selber öffnen.
Probier mal unabhängig davon, eine Datei mit schift + Rechtsklick --> Öffnen mit mit foobar zu öffnen, bei mir hat das mal geholfen..


----------



## The-God (2. März 2005)

Bringt leider auch nix. Die Symbole werden immer noch falsch dargestellt aber mit dem richtigen Programm geöffnet.


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. März 2005)

Den Symbol-Cache reparieren sollte das Problem eigentlich beheben!
Das geht am einfachsten mit TweakUI von Microsoft.


----------



## The-God (3. März 2005)

Habe ich schon mehrmals ohne Erfolg gemacht. Ich habe auch eine Datei von Windows-Tweaks heruntergeladen mit der man den Iconcache vergrößern kann leider auch erfolglos.

gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. März 2005)

Hast Du schon einmal etwas ganz einfaches Probiert?
Ich nehme einfach mal an das Du Windows XP hast - hier ist es möglich über ein Explorerfenster auf *Extras* -> *Ordneroptionen* -> Tab:*Dateitypen*
Nun wählst Du in der Liste der registrierten Dateitypen den entsprechenden Typ aus und klickst auf *Erweitert* - im Fenster *Dateityp bearbeiten* klickst Du auf den Button *Anderes Symbol...* und kannst somit das Symbol für diesen Dateitypen neu einstellen.

Hiermit sollte es auf jeden Fall korrigierbar sein


----------



## The-God (4. März 2005)

Leider kann ich dort nicht das Symbol änder, ich kann lediglich auf Wiederherstellen klicken, damit wird die Datei wieder dem Mediaplayer zugewiesen mehr passiert dort auch nicht. Symbole von Windows Dateien kann ich ändern.


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. März 2005)

Autsch. Krass. Hier wäre ich mit meinem Latein am ende.
Finitus est  :suspekt:


----------



## The-God (4. März 2005)

Kann man nix machen, man kann ja auch nicht alles wissen  Du hast wenigstens versucht mir zu helfen. Ich werde das schon irgendwie hinbekommen, die Frage ist nur wann.

Gruß


----------

